# Timex Electrics And Electronics



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've always had a few Timex electrics in my collection...they occupy the lower drawers of my watch cabinet and rarely get looked at; I'm almost embarrassed to have them in the same cabinet as my Hamiltons, Bulovas and Omegas. :huh:

But recently I've been paying much more attention to Timex Electrics and Electronics on our favourite auction site. I've always been grudgingly impressed with their cheap, but very reliable, electric movements but some of their case and dial styles are quite interesting as well.

Of course, none of this will come as a surprise to Watchnutz (Bill) and Mel....but I've finally seen the light and I'm now on a buying spree for interesting Timex Electrics and Electronics :fear:. And my first two arrived last week:

First, a rather nice green marble-effect dial on a back set electronic. I nearly sent this one back to the seller. There is some loss of chrome to the sides of the case at 3 and 9 and this was not described in the auction and nor was it shown in the photos. Seller was happy to give me a full refund thumbsup but, in the end, I decided to keep it since I'd never seen this style before...and seller kindly gave me some money back, so everything turned out OK:





































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Secondly, I serviced one of these TimeZone watches a few months back and, again, was impressed how simple Timex makes things. Many manufacturers would have had a second crown for setting the independent GMT hand or maybe not even have it as an independent hand like on the Accutron Astronaut.

But Time have a very simple, single crown system for setting all hands. First, pull the crown out and keep rotating the hands backwards until the GMT hand "locks" at an hour marker, then carry on rotating the main hands backwards to set the number of hours difference, finally rotate all hands forward until correct time is set. Brilliant!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Two cracking Timex,i love that green marble effect,or could it be an electric effect?,anyway superb.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Greeny Marble is a beauty, shame about the pitting, but the case is not too rare I don't think Paul, maybe one will come along on a non-worker :lol:

Note to Bill, - - that's it, prices will go up now, see the bit about a buying spree :wallbash:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice pictures Paul.

This is probably a question for Mel and Bill. Do most of these watches have plated cases (that have flaked like the one Paul has pointed out) or do many have solid stainless steel cases (I guess we all know about the one solid gold Timex).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Timex produced very few steel cases.

You've got me thinking I need to sort through my Timex junk box Paul, I know I've got a few non running electric in there!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the fraternity Paul. Two nice ones. The marbelized dial came in blue and red also.

Timex did not make any electrics with SS cases, only quartz/balance and autos circa 1980. They did also have a backset with a RGP case in addition to the Dorado.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Love that marble dial Paul........


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Note to Bill, - - that's it, prices will go up now, see the bit about a buying spree :wallbash:


LOL Mel! :to_become_senile:

Here's a link to what was advertised as a NOS Timex electric that I recently bagged (item 120668872064) for a grand sum of $25 (plus shipping). If you look at the photo's you can see that it still has the plastic tab used to keep the stem disengaged. I'll post some pictures of it after I've received the shipment.

:cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> The marbelized dial came in blue and red also.


Would love to see some photos of these Bill :yes:.

Something else to search for... :wallbash:.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry from Calgary said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Note to Bill, - - that's it, prices will go up now, see the bit about a buying spree :wallbash:
> ...


Larry's a great guy :yes: - - except when he makes ya' jealous









Mumble, mumble Twenty-Five Dollars, new in the box with tags :taz:

:notworthy:


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hello,

Interesting that the Timex Electrics come up this week. I have been listing a few recently, and they have brought decent prices in my mind. I sold one in August of last year for $101.00. It had a large chrome case and rotating bezel. It looked New Old Stock. I happen to have one listed this week that someone actually had a custom finish on the dial. Nothing on it but black, and markers. It has a day/date function as well. The case on it looks nearly NOS.

Don't be shy!! Bid away!! :hypocrite:

Timex Electric

harleymanstan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another Timex Electronic arrived this week! :thumbsup:

As Watchnutz (Bill) knows, I just love this model :yes:; it's probably my favourite Timex Electric / Electronic but it's not very common and therefore difficult to track down. As a result, Bill very kindly gave me one midway through 2010...and then I saw a second one on the 'bay a couple of weeks ago...and won it.

So here they both are; I'll use the Timex dial codes* to distinguish them. *first four digits are the catalogue model numbers, 5th and 6th are the movement number and 7th and 8th are the year. 99178769 is the one that Bill gave me; it comes in a chromed base metal cushion case and has the crown above the TIMEX to indicate the "Prestige" line. The hands are lumed and pointed. 99178770A is the new arrival; it comes in an unusual 10K white rolled gold plate case; the crown above the TIMEX is no longer there for 1970 and the hands are baton type rather than pointed.

Very attractive dial on these two IMHO...and the Model 87 movement is also a real looker.

*99178769*



















*99178770A*



















[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*99178770A (left) and 99178769 (right)*




























Bill tells me there are some white dialled versions of this model...the hunt is on.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice Paul very nice


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw this one on the bay, but decided to pass.









Very nice Paul. :notworthy:

Looks like we'll be seeing pictures of more Timex


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

> ...and then I saw a second one on the 'bay a couple of weeks ago...and won it


That was you was it. I wondered who took it out from under my feet. I thought it was quite interesting with it having the Gold Filled Bezel, in fact I thought it was a mistake at first.

At least it went to a good home &, as you know, I already have 3 of these. Interestingly all different to yours.

Now a white dial one... I shall see you on the 'bay battlefield


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

FuriousPig said:


> > ...and then I saw a second one on the 'bay a couple of weeks ago...and won it
> 
> 
> That was you was it. I wondered who took it out from under my feet. I thought it was quite interesting with it having the Gold Filled Bezel, in fact I thought it was a mistake at first.
> ...


Ah ha!...it's just clicked who you are FuriousPig! :fish:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's been just over a year and I've just bought & received another back-set Timex Electronic with the superb "ball" hour markers; this one came from New Zealand and wasn't much money (postage cost more than the watch  )....I just can't resist them :wallbash: .

It's another black dialled one; I still haven't seen that elusive white dialled one that Watchnutz / Bill tells me is out there. And it's my second one with a 10K white rolled gold case, which is a little unusual for Timex. Of the four that I now own:


All have the Model 87 electronic balance wheel movement

2 have chromed base metal cases

2 have 10K white rolled gold cases

All have a black dial

3 have the crown logo above the word "Timex" --- signifying the "Prestige" line

3 have baton hands, while one has pointed hands


The three "Prestige" line watches with the crown are from 1969 while the other one without the crown is 1970. The nice thing about these watches is that the dials are nearly always in perfect condition --- I think this is because the movement can only be accessed via the crystal and this crystal is one of the tightest crystals to remove; you really have to be brave to try and remove these.

10K White Rolled Gold cases on the right; Chromed Base Metal cases on the left:




























And the Model 87 movement is rather nice to look at as well:










Cue: Furious Pig,... since he also collects these


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I could spend ages looking at your watches Paul. Have you got any more Timex Electrics in your collection?

I just have the one.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice collection your putting together there Paul, I only have one of the backset versions and thats the gold plated one nice linen dial on this one I also notice that these second hands on these tick one second at a time.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexC1981 said:


> Have you got any more Timex Electrics in your collection?


Alex, a couple of weeks ago, I re-vamped the Timex section of my website and uploaded photos of most of my Timex electrics/electronics. You can find them here ---> http://www.electric-...index/index.php

This is one which looks similar to yours:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh good. I'll take a look.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

The Ball-Hour Timex definitely rank as one of my favourites & you now have one more than me!!

You made a great job of the first white gold watch, I ignored it because it looked tatty & I thought the seller was wrong about the case. Curses.

I'm not to jealous, however. After this post I went back & looked carefully at mine & sure enough one of them is a white gold version.  but not a round case 

The race is still on to find a White dial version, do we have any concrete proof they ever existed?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Nice collection your putting together there Paul, I only have one of the backset versions and thats the gold plated one nice linen dial on this one I also notice that these second hands on these tick one second at a time.


Nice Timex! No crown, jumping seconds, nice textured dial and a special (67 type) electric movement! :notworthy:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul either I mislead you or wasn't clear enough The 1969 Prestige line included 2 black dial and 2 white dial but the white ones did not have the BBs on the dial. 99041 had vertical batons at 12,6, and 9 and horizontal ones at the other hrs. It has the yellow round case . 99241 has the yellow cushion case and different markers in the same arrangement.The 1970 line was the same .


----------

